

A Crater of Cosmic Proportions - dnetesn
http://www.airspacemag.com/flight-today/crater-cosmic-proportions-180954664/

======
acjohnson55
I discovered Manicouagan Crater [1] when exploring Canada via Google Maps. I
thought it was some kind of mapping mistake!

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Manicouagan+Crater,+Rivi%C...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Manicouagan+Crater,+Rivi%C3%A8re-
aux-
Outardes,+QC+G0H,+Canada/@51.4646287,-68.3875167,9z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x4cf2de35c0033361:0x1c6586b81817854c)

------
jaredbrown
Very interesting!

